# I think I've decided on my next 1911....



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I hate myself for this "addiction" but I've got to have one.

Les Baer Premier II Super-Tac.












> Here's another interesting wrinkle on America's favorite 1911. We've added a special tactical package including special sights and a special finish to the Premier II© to make it an ideal duty/ tactical sidearm. Features include:
> Baer NM steel frame, NM slide and NM barrel with stainless bushing
> 
> • Slide fitted to frame
> ...


All for a modest $2280.00 :smt022

Maybe I'll just get that TRP I've always wanted...


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I like.
My next 1911 is the Para 18-9








It is a 1911 in 9mm 18+1 rounds.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

You've got good taste VAMarine. Allow me to live vicariously through you for a bit if you don't mind. If I ever drop $2280.00 at one time on a handgun both it and I will need to seek our lodging and eating needs elsewere. Lest I risk bodily injury at the hands of my wife with said new purchase.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Lest I risk bodily injury at the hands of my wife with said new purchase.


Thank you.

I'd have other issues, last time I came home with a Baer, my wife decided she wanted a Nighthawk Custom, luckily for me I found a sweet deal on a Wilson Professional.

Since I'm looking at dropping some coin, I put in a pricing request to Fusion Firearms for a build 100% the way I want it. I figure if I'm going to go all out I might as well get exactly what I want.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> You've got good taste VAMarine. Allow me to live vicariously through you for a bit if you don't mind. If I ever drop $2280.00 at one time on a handgun both it and I will need to seek our lodging and eating needs elsewere. Lest I risk bodily injury at the hands of my wife with said new purchase.


I'm with this guy.

You are spoiled rotten.

I do need a bib for the drool though.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well....I think I might be going the Fusion route when I'm ready, the quote for what I want is quite attractive.



> 5" 1911 .45ACP standard bushing/barrel config with match barrel
> Steel Frame with rail, bobtailed, no undercut front strap. 30LPI checkering.
> Heinie sights. Standard tritium front (pinned), ledged, QWIK rear (.156 notch, standard black)
> Ambi-safety
> ...


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

great gun.

You've got good and expensive tastes VAMarine :smt023

But what the heck you only live once.

Darn now you got me thinking about my next - not needed .45 or .22 or.380 or 9mm or or or 

:smt1099


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Well....I think I might be going the Fusion route when I'm ready, the quote for what I want is quite attractive.


You are making a good choice.

That's the color combination on one I got from Fusion. I did the Ion Bond.


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

I just got this one.








It is wonderful.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Red-5 said:


> You are making a good choice.
> 
> That's the color combination on one I got from Fusion. I did the Ion Bond.


I'll probably have the barrel IB'd but I think I'll probably just stick with the Yukon Coat on the frame...

I've always had a thing for the black over gray color scheme.

I've been eye balling Fusion since they started, I'm surprised I've waited this long to order, hopefully in another month or two I will start the process on this one, there's a couple quirks in the quote they sent me to be worked out, hopefully by February I'll get the ball rolling on this order.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> I'll probably have the barrel IB'd but I think I'll probably just stick with the Yukon Coat on the frame...
> 
> I've always had a thing for the black over gray color scheme.
> 
> I've been eye balling Fusion since they started, I'm surprised I've waited this long to order, hopefully in another month or two I will start the process on this one, there's a couple quirks in the quote they sent me to be worked out, hopefully by February I'll get the ball rolling on this order.


Sorry if I confused you, the frame is T-11 Yukon. Ion Bond can only be done in Black. The Slide and small parts are Ion Bond.

I have a CCO on order, where everything is being done in Ion. Totally black gun.


----------



## nobodyliesto45 (Nov 21, 2009)

Get the Les Baer and dont look back I love my Thunder Ranch. You cannot go wrong with that purchase:smt023


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

nobodyliesto45 said:


> Get the Les Baer and dont look back I love my Thunder Ranch. You cannot go wrong with that purchase:smt023


I love my TRS as well, but I wanted a lot of options on this next gun and I've decided to go with Fusion, pretty much the same specs I listed above, with a few "secret" modifications that will surprise some when I finally get my hands on it. I just need to make some revisions and get a finalized quote.


----------



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Les Baer*

Congrats, I love my Thunder Ranch.


----------



## XD (Dec 11, 2009)

You won't be disappointed with that bad boy, good choice!:smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on you new gun.

:smt1099


----------

